# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đạp xe cật lực để xem phim miễn phí - xem phim mien phi

## yeuhanoi

*Nếu bạn là một tín đồ của phim ảnh và điều tuyệt vời hơn nữa lại là bạn đang sống ở Anh, điều chắc chắn là bạn sẽ đăng ký ngay để tham gia lễ hội chiếu phim miễn phí, nơi trình chiếu những bộ phim chạy bằng xe đạp điện đang diễn ra ở Anh.* 

Có thể dí dỏm gọi tên tuần lễ hội liên hoan phim miễn phí đang diễn ra tại Anh là lễ hội dành cho những người yêu bộ môn nghệ thuật thứ 7 và ưa thích vận động- cụ thể là đạp xe đạp.

Lễ hội này thu hút đông đảo công chúng tới tham gia và xem phim và điều đặc biệt khiến bộ phim càng trở nên sinh động đó là nhiều bộ phim được trình chiếu tại chính nơi là bối cảnh câu chuyện xẩy ra.


Ban tổ chức chương trình liên quan phim đã sử dụng các địa điểm chiếu phim rất ấn tượng, đó có thể là nhà hát bỏ hoang, sân đua xe đạp hoặc thậm chí là nghĩa địa.

Một bộ phim miễn phí trình chiếu cho công chúng thưởng thức được thực hiện bởi 12 chiếc xe đạp điện thiết kế thành 1 hệ thống với nhau để cung cấp điện cho máy chiếu và dàn âm thanh. Ngoài ra, còn có thêm một số xe đạp nhỏ - thiết kế dành riêng cho trẻ em- những khán giả nhỏ tuổi đến tham gia xem phim.


Điều đặc biệt khi xem phim đó là hệ thống xe đạp phải được đạp liên tục, liên tục để đủ dòng điện cung cấp cho bộ phim, nếu dừng đạp thì bộ phim cũng sẽ bị dừng lại. Vì thế các khán giả sẽ phải liên tục thay phiên nhau để đạp xe cho đến hết bộ phim.




Đây thực sự là một hoạt động văn hóa, thể dục thể thao có nhiều ý nghĩa ở Anh.

----------

